# Pre-Reformation Devotional Literature



## christianyouth (Jun 10, 2009)

What are some good pre-Reformation devotional works?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2009)

Many people have enjoyed the _Confessions_ of Augustine and of course a Kempis' _Imitation of Christ_ has been very widely read.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, Reuben. Those are the two ones that I have read and I enjoyed both greatly. I'm hoping to read some other ones too. I'm just curious to see if there were any major differences in how Christians approached the Christian life.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2009)

I would highly recommend St. Bernard of Clairveaux's On Loving God. You can find this at Amazon.com. Actually, anything by him would be worthwhile. Calvin and Luther both quoted him about almost as much as they did Augustine. Francis de Sales was not pre-Reformation, but he was a Roman Catholic who lived during the Reformation. He wrote An Introduction to a Devout Life, which has some similar elements to a' Kempis' Imitation of Christ. You can find that at tanbooks.com. One more. I really like the Theologia Germanica of Martin Luther, which was not written by Luther but was published by him. The author is unknown, but this work reflects the piety of the Brethren of the Common Life and the Devotio Moderna. You can also find this at Amazon.com.

Enjoy your reading.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, in that case, there are things like Hilton's _Scale of Perfection_ and Bonaventura's, _The Mind's Journey into God_. He's not pre-Reformation, but you may also enjoy John Donne. 
While these aren't written as devotional manuals, you may find real spiritual assistance in the _Homilies_ of Augustine and Chrysostom, and the sermons of Leo the Great.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 10, 2009)

Seconding the suggestion for Bernard. His sermons on the Song of Solomon are superb.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2009)

To encourage the use of Bernard, here is a little quote from _On Loving God_

"In the first creation He gave me myself; but in His new creation He gave me Himself, and by that gift restored to me the self that I had lost. Created first and then restored, I owe Him myself twice over in return for myself."


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 10, 2009)

This might be very wide of the mark but there are a couple of devotional works you may be interested in. They are called; 'His Passion, Christ's Journey to the Resurrection: Devotions for Every Day of the Year' and 'His Miracles: Devotions for Every Day of the Year.' As well as having a different writer for each day of the year from the reformation/post-reformation period (Luther, Calvin, Edwards, up to Piper) they also continue devotions from pre-reformation writers (Gregory of Nyssa, Augustine, Ambrose, Jerome etc). Both books are published by Integrity and I'm pretty sure you can get them from amazon.com if your interested.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 10, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the suggestions. I think this will be very rewarding reading.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2009)

There is also a volume of devotional readings drawn from the church fathers. I have seen it, but do not possess it.


----------

